# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  شرح كيفية فك شفرة نوكيا sl1/sl2 على atf

## gsm_bouali

**  * www.4gsmmaroc.com*     *إن شاء الله سيتم  شرح كيفية فك شفرة نوكيا sl1/sl2 على atf* * على عدة مراحل المرحلة 1  1.نختار نوع الهاتف ونعمل Buscheck
2. نتأكد أن الهاتف مشفر  SIMLOCK STATE : LOCKED
3. نتأكد أن الهاتف من فئة  SL1/SL2، وليس SL3*  *المرحلة 2  نعمل نسخة إحتياطية لل RPL* **  ** *المرحلة 3* **  نذهب إلى قائمة  IMEI&LOCKS  SIMLOCK
 نعلم على DIRECT UNLOCK (SL1 and SL2)
نضغط execute selected task  ** *المرحلة 4*        *المرحلة 5*         *المرحلة 6*        *المرحلة 7*       *المرحلة 8*      *المرحلة 9*          *المرحلة 10*           *وأخيرا تم فك فك شفرة نوكيا sl1/sl2 على 
البوكس العملاق 
ATF *  إنتظرونا في شرح مفصل لكيفية فك شفرة أجهزة النوكيا 
 SL3 على بوكس ATF     **

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------

